# northern brewer hops suggestions



## Couchbrew (13/4/17)

just after some advice on nb hops. i got 500g the other day but i cant see a lot of recipes using them.
i have a english brown ale with 75% NB and 25% columbous in the fermenter now so ill see how that turns out. from what i gather theyre an american hop with english character.
the smell seems like sickly sweet honey when i opened the bag.
so mainly wondering if they will be good to try as a single hop ale? i dont want a smash. i have either maris otter or 2row for base and right now just light crystal left and a couple of roast grains, aromatic and some wheat


any suggestions for an ale to try to highligh Northern Brewer hops? and can i dry hop with them?


----------



## Dr_Rocks (13/4/17)

There are two types of northern brewer (a US and a European variety). If you can find out what variety you have the following pages sum up the differences between the two and also identify the broad beer styles that they are applicable to.

http://beerlegends.com/northern-brewer-us-hops
http://beerlegends.com/northern-brewer-gr-hops

I recently purchased a 1kg lot and am also interested in the best way to use them. I'll probably try the first one in an ESB or a maybe a Munich helles.


----------



## cliffo (13/4/17)

I use the German NB exclusively as my bittering hop and also make a Cream Ale with small NB additions at 60 and 20 minutes for an easy drinking "lawn-mower" beer.


----------



## Dr_Rocks (13/4/17)

cliffo said:


> I use the German NB exclusively as my bittering hop and also make a Cream Ale with small NB additions at 60 and 20 minutes for an easy drinking "lawn-mower" beer.


Cliffo do you find with the later additions that they add minty/piney characteristics to the aroma?


----------



## cliffo (13/4/17)

Dr_Rocks said:


> Cliffo do you find with the later additions that they add minty/piney characteristics to the aroma?


I get a more earthy, maybe spicy flavour. I certainly can't taste minty/piney flavours


----------



## Couchbrew (13/4/17)

Dr_Rocks said:


> There are two types of northern brewer (a US and a European variety). If you can find out what variety you have the following pages sum up the differences between the two and also identify the broad beer styles that they are applicable to.
> 
> http://beerlegends.com/northern-brewer-us-hops
> http://beerlegends.com/northern-brewer-gr-hops
> ...


cant tell from the website i got them off. they are meant to be 10.5% aa though which is high for the variety i think.
i did grab the maris otter to make an ESB so i might give it a crack tomorrow. hopefully i have a little bit of med/dark malt hiding. 
is it a good idea to go a little overboard with the late additions to get a better feel for the hop flavours?


----------



## Dr_Rocks (14/4/17)

For an ESB I usually let the malt and bittering hops do most of the talking but I do add a smaller amount of late addition hops, FG was a bit high but that is probably due to my high mashing and gave the bitter a wonderful mouthfeel.

Below is the last ESB I brewed and I will do it again within the next two brews.

```
Recipe: English Special Bitter [ESB]	TYPE: All Grain
```


```
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 16.6 SRM		SRM RANGE: 5.0-16.0 SRM
IBU: 37.3 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 25.0-40.0 IBUs
OG: 1.059 SG		OG RANGE: 1.040-1.048 SG
FG: 1.015 SG		FG RANGE: 1.008-1.012 SG
BU:GU: 0.629		Calories: 424.4 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.8 %		
EE%: 80.00 %	Batch: 38.01 l      Boil: 56.40 l	BT: 90 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 11.25 kg	Total Hops: 140.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.20 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
9.00 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (2.5 SRM)           Grain         1        80.0 %        
1.50 kg               Munich Malt - 20L (15.0 SRM)             Grain         2        13.3 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         3        4.4 %         
0.25 kg               Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM)               Grain         4        2.2 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 63.27 l of water at 70.6 C          66.7 C        75 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 22.2 C/22.2 C
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
If steeping, remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
100.00 g              Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - First Wor Hop           5        33.0 IBUs     

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG	Est OG: 1.059 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
40.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop           6        4.3 IBUs      


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 03 Jan 2017 - 4.00 Days at 18 C
Secondary Start: 07 Jan 2017 - 10.00 Days at 18 C
Style Carb Range: 0.80-2.10 Vols
Bottling Date: 17 Jan 2017 with 2.4 Volumes CO2: 
---NOTES------------------------------------
```


----------



## mxd (14/4/17)

janets brown


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/4/17)

YEp was going to say the same MXD. Also Californian Steam Ale.


----------



## Couchbrew (14/4/17)

that janets brown looks similar to the brown ale i just did although a bit higher abv
5kg MO 2row
0.5kg medium crystal
0.2kg pale choc
0,25kg wheat

20g NB 60min
30gNB 0min
30g columbus 0min

OG 1.051
MASH 67c
morgans english ale yeast

its been fermenting for 5 days now. should i dry hop it or will that kill the style?


----------

